# ATTN: Tear Stain Removers!



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anyone seen this? I got this fromAmazon because I was a purchaser of Angel Eyes in the Spring of this year. Has anyone else seen it? Is it a problem to use Angel Eyes or other tear stain removers?

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/NewsEvents/CVMUpdates/ucm412162.htm


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I did hear about that. (I have never used it.)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently hear about it too and, also, have never used it. I think the less chemicals we use, the better off we and our dogs are. How about the buttermilk treatment. It's all natural!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I do the powdered buttermilk. It worked for Bella's tear stains. They are probably 75% better. I don't think it works as well for mouth staining. Scudder has a constant wet mouth!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't use Angle Eyes as it is antibiotic, which plays havoc with the immune system.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, I've always been afraid to use that stuff because there isn't much testing done on long term use, I'd rather her have tear stains than serious medical issues from long term antibiotic use, I find that dabbing corn starch is the best way to keep the fur dry and from staining.


----------

